# Should I even consider a Nikon mirrorless?



## FArrival (Nov 24, 2014)

Like most people in this topic of the forum I'm a bit tired of the bulk and space the Nikon DSLR I have. I would like to keep one of the lenses though, so this is my reason for sticking to Nikon. Should I maybe wait for a better one, or switch completely?


----------



## sashbar (Nov 24, 2014)

Just bear in mind that with a mirrorless camera you will need an adapter for your DSLR lense, whether it is a future Nikon mirrorless or any other brand, because all mirrorless systems have a much shorter flange distance - i.e. distance between the back of the lense and the sensor.


----------



## qleak (Nov 24, 2014)

There are people who swear by the fujifilm X-series cameras, some people are calling it the new leica


----------



## Overread (Nov 24, 2014)

My view is that if you're using higher end DSLR lenses (f2.8 types or wider) then chances are even if you get a mirrorless body to use with them you'll still have most of the lens bulk that you had before - only now it will be harder to hold because you've cut down on camera body size and weight so the lens will be weighted more forward (heavier cameras pull the weight back against your arm and body more so which is much easier to hold then weight out infront of you at a distance). 


Mirrorless to my mind is fantastic when you combine smaller sensors and mirrorless; letting you really cut down on weight on both aspects whilst retaining functionality - quality and control set up (since most mirrorless ape after DSLRs more than they do point and shoots).


----------



## Ido (Nov 29, 2014)

The Nikon 1 system is based around the Nikon CX sensor size (1"-type), which has a mean crop factor - 2.7x in relation to Nikon FX, 1.8x in relation to Nikon DX. If the lens you want to hold on to gives a wide field of view on your DSLR, it will probably give a standard or even short telephoto field of view on a Nikon 1 camera.

If you're currently using an entry-level Nikon DSLR (D3000- or D5000-series), the bulk you're tired of is not really from the camera, but the lenses. Using a bulky lens on a tiny camera is still a bulky setup.

If the DSLR kit is really getting too bulky for you, I'd say move on and choose a different system altogether. Sell your entire lens collection, and start from scratch. Full-frame mirrorless (Sony Alpha 7 series) won't really give you anything in terms of weight savings, and APS-C mirrorless systems (Fujifilm X, Sony a**00 / NEX, Samsung NX) will be significant mostly with prime lenses. If you want smaller and lighter, while still using semi-fast zooms, Micro Four Thirds is probably the best choice.


----------

